# hi, I'm new here



## Oriah (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi, new to this forum and I hope to find support and insight here. I am in my 3rd "marriage" and have been with my partner for seven years. My partner is 10 years younger than myself and I'm starting now to feel the age difference much more than I did when we first met. I will probably lurk a bit until I feel confident enough to post my own situation. Thanks for reading :smile2:


----------



## bikermehound (Mar 24, 2017)

well hi nice to have you i am bret nice to meet you 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## angel21 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey welcome to the site


----------

